# Camber



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

A note to Shipbuilder

Hi Bob, Just a word about "camber" on a small scale model ie 1" to 1ft (and slightly bigger). As a scratchbuilder, I find this function of construction the most exasperatingly awkward in relation to perhaps 3 or more decks of accommodation amidships and/or aft. Plus navigation housings. So I tend to take fright and end up with a camberless model which worries me. 

Certainly as an ex seafarer, as you are as well, I see the beauty of a ship as a combination of the elements of sheer, flare, rake (or otherwise) of mast and funnel and of course, camber. And if camber was missing from this mix we would have a very odd looking vessel indeed.

I would be interested to hear any comment you have.

Regards

Pete


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I certainly notice if it is missing on anything but miniatures. In the Norwegian Maritime Museum in Oslo there's a number of recently built models of steamers in 1:96, possibly built in their own modelling shop, that are without camber in the decks, and I always consider much of the good work done on them as wasted. Mind you, the thickly inked deck planks and unpainted brass cowls etcetera on prewar models are less than satisfactory too, although camber is never missing.

Whether it is worth doing must depend on what kind of effort you put into the rest of the model?


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

*camber*

Thanks for reply Stein...but my apologies for a silly error in my thread.
The scale should read 1" to 100ft ( NOT 1" to 1 FT)

It is interesting that you would not perhaps notice missing camber on a miniature model. I wonder, therefore and in spite of a lot of time and effort if I am being too fussy over a model ( my current one) measuring only 140 mm. in length and 17mm beam. 

Pete


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Pete,
On miniatures, I do not give camber any thought whatsoever. No doubt the top miniaturists could manage it, but it is certainly beyond me.
So far, no-one has commented on the lack of it.

Despite the above statement, I do put a camber on the forecastle deck and I achieve this by laying a thin strip of wood along the centre fore & aft line and sticking the forecastle decking (thin marine plywood) on top.

My miniatures are 32'=1" and not the extreme 100'=1" so I doubt if anyone would notice anyway.

Bob


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

*camber*

Hi Bob, Thanks for reply and your thoughts on the matter, also to Stein. I feel greatly reassured and just realised yesterday that lack of camber is, in fact, emphasised by a flat ( ie non rounded) bridge/ accommodation structure.
Yes, modelled deck camber on main, fore and forecastle is de rigeur.

Pete


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all, Howard Chapelle in his wonderful book ,'American fishing schooners',says that a six inch camber applies over a twenty four foot beam. A magical book if you can get it. Regards to all Ronnie.


----------

